# How much Substrate?



## kswoods (Mar 2, 2013)

I have 8 tanks... a 44 with Angels, 2-55's with cichlids, and 3 community 20's.
I have 2+ inches of various small to pebble stone in each. (I hope to change out the cichlid tanks to a better substrate). Recently someone suggested I have way too much substrate, making it almost impossible to clean properly, which is resulting in high nitrate levels and higher then desired ammonia levels.

So my questions is...How much substrate is enough? And do you agree that too much could be contributing to poor water?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

try leaving only 1" and see if that changes anything for you. Different substrates can act differently in terms of their impact on maintenance and water parameters. Part of it is also what you think looks good, and if you like the deeper look, just be prepared to do more frequent maintenance.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

In my mbuna tank i have just enough to cover the bottom of the tank. Anything else will just get moved around and trap bad stuff to make the water worse.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I usually put around 2" in my tanks which the fish move around to their liking...meaning in some spots it's down to the glass and in others it's 5" deep...until a water change and I move it all back.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

2-3" in my tanks, and weekly vacuums which you should do at any level eliminates any problems.


----------



## TropicScalare (Mar 19, 2013)

In order for the fish to be happy you want to replicate its natural environment. I understand if you want to put weird stuff in the tank (i.e. marbles, cars, cans, plastic Buddha Men), you can do this but the best substrate is sand (live). Depending on the gallon size tank, use 2"- 4" of sand. Even in your breeder tank use Live Sand. The sand will act as a Natural Substrate for the Aquariums Environment. This will act as a "balancing instrument" for the chemistry of the water. This set up WILL be ideal for the "At Home Hobbyist" that uses sponge filters, hang on filters, in tank heaters, etc.

Too much substrate will increase your Nitrite and Nitrate levels eventually killing your fish.

Large 55 gall. and up, Community tank use 3"-4" of live sand. Breeder tanks use between 2"-3" of Live Sand.

*Sand:* What I do is use the RO water and soak your sand, (only do this if you are using salt water live sand for fresh water fish tank), for 48 hours. This will kill all the Salt Water bacteria that you will not use in a fresh water tank. Vacuum the surface of the substrate, remove any floating debris and clean the sides of the tank as you drain the water with the appropriate fish tank (reef safe) cleaner or wipes.

*To fill:* If you already have a tank that you can use live water to fill your new tank with you can do so by your 20% water changes (do NOT vacuum the substrate just use the water). Or you may purchase Live Water from any aquarium store.

Let the tank cycle, let the sand settle and when the water is clear test your levels. You want your levels and temperature to be perfect for the desired fish you are going to use. If need be use 1 or 2 pieces of shrimp to boost your bacteria levels (remove after 16-24hrs), but you should not need this if you are using well balanced Live Water. Always remember to acclimate the fish to their individual specifications before adding them to your tank. Added advice, turn the aquarium lights off when you add the fish, this will lessen their tress levels.

Always remember to research your fish before you buy them to see what type of environment they originated from. This will give you a better understanding of how to set up your tank. For example Pterophyllum Scalare (Angel Fish) prefers darker water, dark substrate with plenty of vegetation but room to swim, they also will pick from the substrate to find food. Knowing this you would NOT want to use a small pebble substrate because they can choke on the pebbles and you would NOT want to put them in a tank with just a little Buddha Man as a decoration, they need places to hide.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Shouldn't have any nitrite nitrate issues with deep substrate if your properly vacuuming your tank each week. I think the whole skim the surface practice is the lazy method that leads to problems. I go right down to the bottom glass, and as the sand fills up the vac, pull it up, and let it fall out in place. Keeps a constant turn over each week apart from sifting via fish.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I also dig into the sand and release back down. You'll lose some of the finer particles down the drain this way but you get all the **** out.


----------

